# What is bo-se?



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 7, 2011)

I know this is a silly question, and I should know the answer but i dont. So what is Bo-Se and when should I give it? Thanks   just trying to learn all I can.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 7, 2011)

It is a selenium and vit E injectable, RX only.  It is given at the rate of 1 cc per 40 lbs, and can be over-dosed.  

often given 30 days before a doe kids to help assure stronger-healtheir legs on the newborns. It can be given once every 30 days according to the packaging, but I wouldn't recommend that.

I try not to give them more than 2 shots a year, maybe 3 if they were having a health problem.

I also give one shot 30 days before breeding, in addition to the one shot 30 days before kidding. 

I only give the newborns a small dosage 1/2cc for a 9 to 10lb kid and a little less if the kid is smaller, if they have weak legs when they are born, if they don't have weak legs and are doing well, I don't give them any. 

It also helps with weak pasturns if you are showing animals, or they are stressed out from transportation.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 7, 2011)

It is an injectible selenium/vitamin E supplement.  I think the Bo probably stands for bovine.  So far I am giving it to newborns with weak joints, but gave a shot to all my pregnant does this year, too.  I'm still learning, so wait for more experienced answers as to when to give it.

eta:  Done!  while I was typing!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks! I have a bottle baby that seams to have weak back legs. He doesnt buckle or fall down or anything, they just seam weak to me. I will have the vet out to check him over thanks  you guys have been a wealth of information for me. Im on here every day learning new stuff.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> It is a selenium and vit E injectable, RX only.  It is given at the rate of 1 cc per 40 lbs, and can be over-dosed.
> 
> often given 30 days before a doe kids to help assure stronger-healtheir legs on the newborns. It can be given once every 30 days according to the packaging, but I wouldn't recommend that.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to clarify(I was confused and then figured it out when I read)---  You don't want to overdose the medication, if you do the goat can have bad side effects like death. lol


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jul 7, 2011)

Bo-Se is selenium and vitamin E suppliment as stated and should be given on a "as needed" basis.  Selenium is a trace mineral and can be very dangerous if given more than needed.  So its important to know how much is in your feed, minerals and soils in area.  I think its a great idea that your bring the little one to the vet to get checked...weak back legs can mean many differant things.  

Hope it works out for you guys..and its minor!! Good luck!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you goatmast: i didn't make that very clear.  It isn't one of those things that you go, well that goat is not doing very well, I will give her more, or for 3 days in a row, ect.... It can be overdosed and kill your goat. Probably not right away, but the build up of extra selenium in her body will result in toxicity.


----------

